# Bachmann Railtruck rear axle fix



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I found a source for small bevel gears and attacked a spare axle, successfully. This repair needs some special tools, like a wheel/gear puller. 










It's all documented here:

Large Scale Central - Advanced Forum Detail Topic - Bachmann Rail Truck Axle Fix - Maybe


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did not quite understand the small screw... so the wheel has a plastic inner sleeve and there is a small screw that holds things together?

Do you have a closeup of that part, it was hard to understand from the larger zoomed-out picture you posted.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, I have one with a broken gear. I bought some gears that look very similar to to ones you got but have not tried to use them. If you would like to try fixing mine I would be happy to send it to you. Your write up on LSC is very interesting and informative. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

placitassteam said:


> If you would like to try fixing mine I would be happy to send it to you.


Winn - I sent you a PM. I think you may have my aol email?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Do you have a closeup of that part, it was hard to understand from the larger zoomed-out picture you posted.












The wheel is metal with a plain hub area, on an insulated sleeve. There is a plastic 'hub' with nbws molded on it that is held on the wheel by the little bolt.
It's pretty easy to take the bolt off, pull off the hub molding, and then put the bolt back tight so you have something to tap against and to screw against when replacing/removing the axle gear. (Not knowing it was there, I broke the head off with my wheel puller, as the other pics show.)


----------

